
Amazon Launchpad - ceejayoz
http://www.amazon.com/gp/launchpad
======
wyldfire
> You enroll in the program as an Amazon vendor, which means you sell your
> product to Amazon on wholesale terms and Amazon sells the product to
> consumers at the retail price. The value of the program to you is reflected
> in the net wholesale price Amazon pays you for your product.

Seems like a nice symbiosis.

